# Tatsunoko vs Capcom: He's covered wars, you know...



## Final Ultima (May 21, 2008)

Tatsunoko vs Capcom: Cross Generation of Heroes



Screenshots available here: 

Huh, how about that... Thoughts?


----------



## Aruarian (May 21, 2008)

Tatsunoko? 

Oh, fuck awesome. Samurai Pizza Cats.

*ED!*t: Oh, FUCK awesome! TEKKAMAN! MOTHERFUCKING TEKKAMAN!


----------



## TheoDerek (May 21, 2008)

Couldn't they have chosen something cooler to slap Capcom next to?


----------



## Aruarian (May 21, 2008)

Go fuck yourself. It's motherfucking Tekkaman. And Samurai Pizza Cats. And fucking Gatchaman!


----------



## Ronin0510 (May 21, 2008)

ARE YOU GUYS SERIOUS!!! WHAT THE......THIS IS AWESOME NEWS! Yes I am screaming this is great!!! Fucking awesome.


----------



## TheoDerek (May 21, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Go fuck yourself. It's motherfucking Tekkaman. And Samurai Pizza Cats. And fucking Gatchaman!


lol

If you say so.


----------



## Ronin0510 (May 21, 2008)

But he speaks the truth LOL


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 21, 2008)

wtf is Tatsunoko?


----------



## Barry. (May 21, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> wtf is Tatsunoko?



I'm with this guy. I don't recognize the name.


----------



## TheoDerek (May 21, 2008)

I didn't know either, but I wiki'd it.



It's a Japanese anime company, but the sad part is it doesn't look like they're responsible for too many awesome animes.

EDIT:  The only animes I recognize are Speed Racer(lol), Samurai Pizza Cats(something I watched when I was like 6-7), and Neon Genesis(Not the greatest, but still pretty good).


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 21, 2008)

HOLY SHI- MY CHILD MEMORIES ARE COMING BACK TO ME ...


----------



## Amuro (May 21, 2008)

Karas and Tekkaman in a fucking 2D fighting game!?!!


Fucking A.


----------



## TheoDerek (May 21, 2008)

Is Tekkaman something awesome I missed out on?...

He just looks kind of like Ultraman with a javelin.


----------



## Bleeding-Eyes (May 21, 2008)

Lockon Stratos said:


> I'm with this guy. I don't recognize the name.



What a Gay crossover, lol Ryu vs a Pizza Cat? Please.


----------



## Amuro (May 21, 2008)

The original Tekkaman is somewhat similar to "Ultraman with a Javelin" but Tekkaman Blade is awesome incarnate.


----------



## TheoDerek (May 21, 2008)

Enough with the Tatsunoko side...

On the Capcom side we could possibly have Dante(plz god...) and Leon.  And dare I say....NEW Darkstalkers sprites?

Megaman X and Zero would be nice as well.


----------



## Biscuits (May 21, 2008)

Heard about this a few hours ago.
Gatchaman!!!!

Hopefully it's nothing like Marvel vs...


----------



## Haohmaru (May 21, 2008)

Bigger scan  still blurry though. 
I also never heard of Tatsunoko before this.


----------



## Amuro (May 21, 2008)

I see a Yatterman stage. XD

Dante would be awesome, Leon on the otherhand would suck as much ass as Jill did in  MvC2. 


Seriously between this and Basara X the Ps2 is still doing awesome for 2D fighters.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 21, 2008)

This is an arcade game. No info on a ps2 port. They're better of doing a Ps3 port (graphics, online functions). I've always wanted Samurai Pizza cats in a 2d game. Finally it's happening. This game could be epic if done right.


----------



## Biscuits (May 21, 2008)

This wont be for PS2. From what people say the game is 2.5D, which leans more towards next gen, if it even hits consoles.

I'm still more excited for Blazblue.


----------



## Ryoshi (May 21, 2008)

What a strange crossover.

If it is like MvC. (Concerning all the characters)

MAYBE OKAMI WILL BE IN IT! XD


----------



## Amuro (May 21, 2008)

Meh Triple is even better for me. 

It's awesome Capcom is thinking out of the box.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 21, 2008)

Yea, Skeets showed me the scans for this earlier today in the morning and I'm very very impressed. From the screens you can also see the Tronne's skulls in the backgroudn so expect to see characters from the Megaman series in it. I so want Magma Dragoon in a fighting game, he's like a Shoto...except robot.

And much like all of you....FUCKING TEKKAMAN!!!


----------



## Aruarian (May 21, 2008)

I hope it includes the Littl'bits. XD


----------



## Haohmaru (May 21, 2008)

Better quality scan


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 21, 2008)

Oh yea I forgot, but I know for sure this game is gonna be broken so I hope every single character is so broken and the game system is broken enough to compliment their brokeness that it all turns out balanced. Much like XvSF minus the infinites.


----------



## Biscuits (May 21, 2008)

More like HNK...XD


----------



## HEATAQUA (May 21, 2008)

Awesome! a new 2D crossover Capcom game X3
I hope we get Samurai Pizza Cats and Darkstalkers


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 21, 2008)

Nooo.... Damn, I hope it's not for PS3. All the great 2D fighters are going there these days.

*Hopes for PS2 or Wii* Or hell, even PSP.


----------



## Aruarian (May 21, 2008)

Well, I doubt it'll come to US/EU anyway.


----------



## Amuro (May 21, 2008)

Holy shit old school casshern!?!! 

All the more reason for it to go PS3, Region free is awesome.


----------



## Ryoshi (May 21, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Oh yea I forgot, but I know for sure this game is gonna be broken so I hope every single character is so broken and the game system is broken enough to compliment their brokeness that it all turns out balanced. Much like XvSF minus the infinites.



thats your moto, eh, Duy?

I honestly think it may be balanced. New fighters seem to be getting more balanced these days.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 21, 2008)

Holy fuck, Samurai Pizza Cats!!!!


----------



## Batman (May 21, 2008)

The game will probably be hella fun, but I don't know if I'll be interested in any of the characters that Tatsunoko is gonna bring to the game.


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (May 21, 2008)

0_o Neon Genesis Eva... Oh please tell me they are gonna be in this...


----------



## mystictrunks (May 21, 2008)

LOL @ the game if they use the same Darkstalkers sprites.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 21, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> LOL @ the game if they use the same Darkstalkers sprites.


It's going to be 2.5D (3D on a 2d plane, like SFIV) so you don't have to worry about that.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 21, 2008)

SOULTAKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I hope Komugi is a secret character.


----------



## MS81 (May 21, 2008)

wow I know I'm playing with gatcha man,Ken & Karas.


----------



## Wu Fei (May 22, 2008)

GATCHAMAAAAAAAAAN! TEKKAMAN BLADE WAS THE SHIT! Speed racer? lol. Neon Genesis. Soultaker. ...y the hell is it tasunoko, its got some goodies but its not epic.

I only pray Ryu and Chunli are the only capcom people from street fighter, because the rest just don't fit well imo with the potential anime characters outside of the gatchaman i guess. Okami, dante, viewtiful joe, megaman, fucking phoenix wright, POWER STONE, TECH ROMANCER, rival school. Too many options, so don't let it be a street fighter fest.

At least i'm not shaking my head and laughing at stupidity like in Mortal Kombat vs. DC


----------



## Biscuits (May 22, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> thats your moto, eh, Duy?
> 
> I honestly think it may be balanced. New fighters seem to be getting more balanced these days.


lolwut? Basara X is already broken as shit... I expect this game to be as well.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 22, 2008)

Skeets said:


> lolwut? Basara X is already broken as shit... I expect this game to be as well.



I don't think Basara X was developed by Capcom even though it has the Capcom label. Capcom better work on this project or all chances of it being slightly balanced will go to hell.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 22, 2008)

Sengoku Basara X came from Arc System Works.

Same peope that did Guilty Gear and Hokuto no Ken(which I heard was very broken).


----------



## Biscuits (May 22, 2008)

I was responding to this 





Ryoshi said:


> New fighters seem to be getting more balanced these days.


 Which is why I mentioned Basara X. 

I know Capcom didn't develop the game.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 22, 2008)

Bleeding-Eyes said:


> What a Gay crossover, lol Ryu vs a Pizza Cat? Please.



Let's alter this line to match the 90's when Capcom did this.

"WHAT A GHEY CROSSOVER MAN, LOL KEN VS. SPIDERMAN? PLZ"


Yeah, when it comes to fighting games, gayness is almost 404, save for Bridget.

Never heard of the first one, and I initially assumed this was a topic about the quality of two companies, not a crossover.

Capcom has been involved in some of the best crossover games out there, so I'm not really worried about anything like that.

What I am worried about is if this has a chance in hell of coming out in America.


----------



## Final Ultima (May 22, 2008)

Some proper screens at last.

Full screen Shinkuu Hadou Ken? Assists? Very MvC.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 22, 2008)

For a 2.5D game it doesn't look too bad.


----------



## Aruarian (May 22, 2008)

The 2.5d shit needs to stop already.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 22, 2008)

Fucking Casshern!  Strider and Casshern would be awesome sauce!

And a double team Tekkaman Blade/Ryu Shinkuu Voltekka combo would melt my face.

Regardless if whether or not it comes out to the states... I'm fucking importing this bastard like there's no tomorrow! (PS3/Wii pls kthxbai)


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 22, 2008)

If this game came for the Wii, it would finally give me a decent enough reason to buy the Hori Arcade Stick for the Wii.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 22, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> If this game came for the Wii, it would finally give me a decent enough reason to buy the Hori Arcade Stick for the Wii.



My two Hori sticks are already waiting in the wings for this game.


----------



## HEATAQUA (May 22, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> The 2.5d shit needs to stop already.


I agree
I want more 2D graphic games


----------



## Biolink (May 23, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> wtf is Tatsunoko?





Lockon Stratos said:


> I'm with this guy. I don't recognize the name.



Anime Pioneers.

Speed Racer,Tekkaman,Gatchaman,Casshan,Samurai Pizza Cats,among other things that I know I have missed.

Don't count on Evangelion being in the game though.That's property of GAINAX.

The game is 2.5 D,probably will be on Taito X2 since everybody is moving to that technology.Supposedly the game will also feature 2 on 2 Tag team action.

From Hayama Akito:



> Famitsu says that the game got 2on2 Tag Battle and its a MVC2 succesor, we all know that, but also tell some interesting things: The characters seems that can be changed during the battle (as all Marvel vs games) but also you will choose three options before you select a char,"alternation attack”,"assist attack” and ”counter attack",there isnt more info about how it works but at least its seems that the assist are somewhat confirmed.
> 
> In the last part of the article it also says that "there is a real completely new system in the game but..." and the article finish with that "but"
> 
> Also the Super Jumps and "sky launchers" are confirmed below the article



*MARVEL VS CAPCOM THE RESURRECTION MUTHAFUCKAAAAAAAAZZZZ!!!!

OH HE GOT DA MANGO PIZZA CAT!!!!*


----------



## Biolink (May 23, 2008)

Pics...



Scroll Down.

Looks fucking impressive


----------



## MS81 (May 23, 2008)

so the same cats who developed rumble fish made this?


----------



## Biolink (May 23, 2008)

Dimps?

I doubt they have anything to do with the game.I hear they are busy with Street Fighter 4 as it is.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 23, 2008)

oh is this the one that has rpg characters like tales of destiny characters, if its that one , i think it only avaliable on japanese ps2, and i doubt they will bring it to the us


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 24, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> oh is this the one that has rpg characters like tales of destiny characters, if its that one , i think it only avaliable on japanese ps2, and i doubt they will bring it to the us



No, this is a fighting game. The RPG game you are speaking of is Namco x Capcom.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 24, 2008)

lol Imma go for Capcom ^^


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 24, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> No, this is a fighting game. The RPG game you are speaking of is Namco x Capcom.



wait namco x capcom is an rpg game, i thought it was also a fighter


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 19, 2008)

2 new characters 
Tekkaman and Batsuo from Rival Schools


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 19, 2008)

Fuck. Yes.

Tekkaman looks weird though. D:


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 19, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Fuck. Yes.
> 
> Tekkaman looks weird though. D:


That's the original 80's Tekkaman.  I'll take it though.  Hopefully they'll have Blade as an unlockable.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 19, 2008)

BATSU!!!!!!!!!!!!!

He better not suck!!!


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 19, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> That's the original 80's Tekkaman.  I'll take it though.  Hopefully they'll have Blade as an unlockable.



I like Tekkaman Blade way more.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Jun 19, 2008)

Awesome! We got Tekkaman and Batsu


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 19, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> That's the original 80's Tekkaman.  I'll take it though.  Hopefully they'll have Blade as an unlockable.


If there's something that needs to stop in fighting games, it's unlockable characters.
Seriously, I don't want to spend hours playing against boring ass CPU just to get  all the characters!


----------



## MS81 (Jun 20, 2008)

new pics


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 20, 2008)

Nice thanks for the pics. That's a lot of gameplay pis for those 2 characters.


----------



## Rule (Jun 20, 2008)

Capcom?!! FTW


----------



## HEATAQUA (Jun 28, 2008)

Good news guys,We got Alex from SF3 and Yatterman


----------



## Ryoshi (Jun 28, 2008)

Does anyone know why their making this? lol

Whats the connection between Capcom and Tatsunoko?


----------



## Amuro (Jun 28, 2008)

The same as Capcom's connection to Marvel? 

I for one am totally hyped for this hopefully tekkaman has blade for an alt costume.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 28, 2008)

I would've picked something better than Tatsunoko, though. Like Arc System Works.

Hoping for more Rival Schools characters. Sho and Kagami, plz.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jun 28, 2008)

Hagi said:


> The same as Capcom's connection to Marvel?
> 
> I for one am totally hyped for this hopefully tekkaman has blade for an alt costume.



But the two were both hits at the time. That's why they clashed them.

Tatsunoko is classic. It can't be compared to capcom.

Did Speed Racer make the lineup? lol


----------



## Akuma (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow I cant believe I didnt see this before. Looks awesome.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 28, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> But the two were both hits at the time. That's why they clashed them.
> 
> Tatsunoko is classic. It can't be compared to capcom.
> 
> Did Speed Racer make the lineup? lol



It's more likely the reason they clashed them was because of the sucess of Children of Atom. Marvel was hardly a hit mid 90's they were amidst bankruptcy.

Tatsunoko being a classic is probably the reason they are making this.


----------



## Mugiwara (Jun 29, 2008)

Never heard of Tetsunoko... But since Capcom's name is there, I'm interested.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jun 29, 2008)

Mugiwara said:


> *Never heard of Tetsunoko*... But since Capcom's name is there, I'm interested.



Without them you wouldn't be on this forum.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 29, 2008)

BATSU! ABOUT DAMN TIME HE GETS HIS SHINE! Ill to Alex though. Reveal megaman X or Zero damnit.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Jun 29, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> BATSU! ABOUT DAMN TIME HE GETS HIS SHINE! Ill to Alex though. Reveal megaman X or Zero damnit.



This man speaks the truth (About the last part, I mean)!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 29, 2008)

Something I found over at gaf.



Fuck yeah?  =D


----------



## HEATAQUA (Jul 7, 2008)

Good news guys we got Morrigan,Polymer,Soki(Onimushaawn of Dreams) and Golden Lightan


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 7, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Something I found over at gaf.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck yeah?  =D



Not Dante. =p


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't play the Onimusha series but Soki looks pretty cool.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 7, 2008)

Morrigan is automatic win and love!


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 7, 2008)

And gamer cred if they still use the same sprites.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh wow, A NEW MORRIGAN!

Haven't seen a new version of her since all of these superly fucking old rehashes of her Darkstalkers sprite.


----------



## Linkaro (Jul 7, 2008)

Prince Leon said:


> Morrigan is automatic win and love!



yeah....figures if u have a crossover with Capcom, u just have to have Morrigan.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 7, 2008)

Morrigan (Darkstalkers) is confirmed.
Soki (Onimusha: Dawn of Dreams) is confirmed.
Hurricane Polymar is confirmed.
Gold Lightan is confirmed.
More Characters will be announced in the future.

The game appears to be running off something called JAMMA VIDEO SYSTEM (JVS).

The game has 4 buttons. 3 Attack (Light, Medium, Heavy) and a Tag button!

There is also 'air tagging' now. Switch characters while jumping around!

In-game screenshots 

*Spoiler*: __ 



]


----------



## Akira (Jul 7, 2008)

Soki is great, but no Samanosuke?!?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hrm...3 buttons huh.

What ever happened to a good ol' 6 button layout. Capcom youz lazy mang.


----------



## Biolink (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool Soki.

I liked him better than Samanouske as a matter of factly.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 7, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> *Hrm...3 buttons huh*.
> 
> What ever happened to a good ol' 6 button layout. Capcom youz lazy mang.



No SNK love?


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 8, 2008)

Anythings better than 3 buttons. I rather have 4 button SNK style then 6 button CAPCOM style. Only game 3 buttons really worked with is the Real Bout franchise  (Fatal Fury) IMO. 
light (jab or something?) medium (medium kick or punch probably) heavy (strong attack like in RBFF maybe). I can't really see this working with CAPCOM characters (especially SF & Darkstalkers characters). Anyway it really takes away diversity in attacks.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 8, 2008)

The game has been Wii'd down.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 8, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> The game has been Wii'd down.



well I guess they want it for all systems.


----------



## Muk (Jul 8, 2008)

tatsunoko is part of the team that did macross and pizza cats some big company actually though i don't recognize their name

i'll let myself be surprised with this game

its another beat'n up that i'd play in the arcade for fun

and scrub them up


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Jul 8, 2008)

Gameplay video:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIsquXYrUjE&fmt=18[/YOUTUBE]

I gotta say that the game doesn't look bad at all.. very flashy, and I liked Ryu's theme music


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah, it does look cool. But still... 3 buttons... Kick, Punch, What? Atleast go for 4 buttons.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Jul 8, 2008)

Awesome video


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 8, 2008)

Game looks sexy as of now. However, I would for the combos and super's damage to be scaled down a bit.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 8, 2008)

I like it, especially Ryu's O.G. music.


----------



## delirium (Jul 8, 2008)

A fucking mecha? This game must be played.


----------



## Violence Fight (Jul 8, 2008)

Did I see one of the guys from Kinnikuman in there?

Word Life. Throw me Shivano, or one of the Kinnikumen and its fucking Powerbomb/Musclebuster time(Alex/Kinnikuman ftw)


----------



## HEATAQUA (Jul 8, 2008)

Violence Fight said:


> Did I see one of the guys from Kinnikuman in there?
> 
> Word Life. Throw me Shivano, or one of the Kinnikumen and its fucking Powerbomb/Musclebuster time(Alex/Kinnikuman ftw)


That was Gold Lightan not Sunshine and Kinnikuman is part of JUMP


----------



## Violence Fight (Jul 8, 2008)

HEATAQUA said:


> That was Gold Lightan not Sunshine and Kinnikuman is part of JUMP



Looked similiar(Would've been cooler ;p).

oh well, Speed Racer it is then.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 10, 2008)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Gameplay video:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIsquXYrUjE&fmt=18[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I gotta say that the game doesn't look bad at all.. very flashy, and I liked Ryu's theme music



damn this game is da bomb.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 11, 2008)

OMG was that Soki from Onimusha dawn of dreams, holy shit!!!!!!!!!!!
is it me or is this game making Street Fighter 4 look really bad right now.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 11, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I guess I might just go to Evo this year for a day or two then. Pwuahahahhaaha.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 11, 2008)

is there any info on if or when EVO is coming to  other states bsides las vegas navada??


----------



## HEATAQUA (Jul 11, 2008)

Wohoo! Great news


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 11, 2008)

arcanecapricorn said:


> is there any info on if or when EVO is coming to  other states bsides las vegas navada??



Evo has always been a West Coast tournament. Before it was in Vegas it was held in Long Beach, California. However, I don't know if they did it this year but Evo has expanded their tournaments prior to Evo World (Evo Finals) to other different sections of America (Evo West, East, and Midwest) for players to qualify, win, and get seeded into Evo Finals.


----------



## Biolink (Jul 11, 2008)

arcanecapricorn said:


> is there any info on if or when EVO is coming to  other states bsides las vegas navada??



There's an Evo West in California, Evo North in Illinois, Evo East in New York, and  Evo South is in Atlanta now I think.

Now there's even VERSUS, which is Evo South America.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 12, 2008)

Biolink said:


> There's an Evo West in California, Evo North in Illinois, Evo East in New York, and  Evo South is in Atlanta now I think.
> 
> Now there's even VERSUS, which is Evo South America.


so there is an EVO south which is in atlanta, where did you get this info? cause i could't find it on their site.


----------



## Biolink (Jul 12, 2008)

Damn sorry. There is no Evo South

Best that you will get is Final Round which is what I was thinking of. Don't know how in the hell I mixed the two up.


----------



## Batman (Jul 12, 2008)

This game is such a must own, even if I gotta import it. Its got batsu.


----------



## Ziko (Jul 12, 2008)

Game looks AWESOME, but... I've never heard of Tatsunoko :S


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 12, 2008)

Ziko said:


> Game looks AWESOME, but... I've never heard of Tatsunoko :S



Speed Racer.


----------



## Biolink (Jul 12, 2008)

Ziko said:


> Game looks AWESOME, but... I've never heard of Tatsunoko :S



Speed Racer, Samurai Pizza Cats, gatchman, etc...

Old School Anime Pioneers.

Somebody else said it best.Without them, you more than likely are not even posting on this forum right now.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 12, 2008)

Not sure how useful speed racer would be in a fighting game.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 12, 2008)

He'll obviously run his opponent over.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 13, 2008)

Gameplay from the first loctest.

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=-pv_R6edWW8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Batman (Jul 13, 2008)

^ That vid was tough to watch. Not b/c it wasn't cool, but because the people playing sucked. I wanted to knock them off the sticks and take over.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 13, 2008)

Batman said:


> ^ That vid was tough to watch. Not b/c it wasn't cool, but because the people playing sucked. I wanted to knock them off the sticks and take over.



yeah that person playing with Soki sucked ass.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 13, 2008)

I hate the floatyness....

They can jump too high and it takes them like a minute to get back down to the ground.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 13, 2008)

Whoa...look how slow Ryu's Jab Fireball went and you can have more than one on the screen...hello hello zoning.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 13, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> I hate the floatyness....
> 
> They can jump too high and it takes them like a minute to get back down to the ground.




Thats how most of the vs. games are.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 13, 2008)

More 
*Spoiler*: _location test videos_ 



YouTube - 1Q9 080712 Tatsunoko vs. Capcom 1st location test.
YouTube - 1QA 080712 Tatsunoko vs. Capcom 1st location test.
YouTube - Tatsunoko vs. Capcom 2
YouTube - Tatsunoko vs. Capcom 1


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 15, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Whoa...look how slow Ryu's Jab Fireball went and you can have more than one on the screen...hello hello zoning.



It sure as hell didn't help him in the other VS games.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 15, 2008)

Violent By Design said:


> It sure as hell didn't help him in the other VS games.



Yea, cause everyone had lasers. Hope it's not the case this time around.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 16, 2008)

Zoning in a game where you can triple jump? LULZ!
Ryu will always be so-so in these games, due to his character design. He'd need like full invul for 30 frames on his Shoryuken for him to be good in these types of games.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 16, 2008)

there still isnt any news on its release date. i wonder why capcom didn't preview this game at E3 this week.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 16, 2008)

I want this game NNNNNNOOOOOOWWWWWW!!!!!


----------



## Biolink (Jul 16, 2008)

Isn't it crazy?

Ryu isn't fantasy enough to be good in Vs games despite being able to shoot Fire-Energy Balls at his opponents.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 16, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Zoning in a game where you can triple jump? LULZ!
> Ryu will always be so-so in these games, due to his character design. He'd need like full invul for 30 frames on his Shoryuken for him to be good in these types of games.



Hey hey hey, if Sentinal can do it...Ryu can too!!!

Don't ruin my dreams you jerks!!!


----------



## Biolink (Jul 16, 2008)

Capcom freaking tweaked on Sentinel...

I guess it's easy to say in hindsight, but goddamn...

How is the biggest strongest friend in the game, also going to be one of the fastest?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 16, 2008)

Cmon now lets not even talk about Sentinel. God knows what Capcom was thinking when they mad that character.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 16, 2008)

Violent By Design said:


> Cmon now lets not even talk about Sentinel. God knows what Capcom was thinking when they mad that character.



or Ironman & magneto.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 17, 2008)

What the hell is Tatsunoko? The graphics look good and its 2D. Thats always good.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 17, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> What the hell is Tatsunoko? The graphics look good *and its 2D*. Thats always good.



Oh yes. My gosh! THOSE SPRITES ARE JUST POPPING OUT!


WOW!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 18, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> What the hell is Tatsunoko? *The graphics look good and its 2D.* Thats always good.



Wow, didn't think the 3D modelling did that good of a job.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 18, 2008)

Thats 3D? Thats pretty badly done then.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 18, 2008)

Well, it's not meant to be full on 3d as it more so emulates a 2d artstyle.  So I think it does a good job for what it's worth.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 18, 2008)

Let's see here...

During a match, you have potentially a lot of super stocks built up. With this in mind, Alex can now readily combo into Stun Gun Headbutt, but it still stuns fully.

Congrats Alex, you're now as scary as hell.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 30, 2008)

I hope this is on the PS3, that if it doesn't come out in America I can still get it


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 1, 2008)

Man the gameplay looks absolutely awesome. Identical to MvC.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcwEE-q-AjE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I'm totally going to get this, but it's so unbelievably gay that Ken hasn't been announced in this game yet...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 1, 2008)

Looks cool, I guess, but I have no idea who any of these people are. I know _of_ some of them, but I have no interest.

I'd still hit it.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Aug 1, 2008)

is there any news on whether or not  this game is coming to the U.S.????????


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 1, 2008)

^It's probably not coming to America, but MvC3 might. =)


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 1, 2008)

_Hopefully_.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 16, 2008)

jp site "confirming" the game is headed to the Wii.



Time to start modding my Wii Hori Fighting Sticks.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Aug 16, 2008)

Hmm... Speed Racer and Pizza Cats are the only Tatsunoko franchises I know of. I'd rather have MvC3 instead


----------



## Ryoshi (Aug 16, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> jp site "confirming" the game is headed to the Wii.
> 
> 
> 
> *Time to start modding my Wii Hori Fighting Sticks.*



finally lol there is a use for it!


----------



## HEATAQUA (Aug 17, 2008)

There's a rumor that Megaman Volnutt from Megman Legends and Doronjo from Yatterman will appear in the game


----------



## MS81 (Aug 18, 2008)

wow I want this on my PS3 or 360.


----------



## jkingler (Aug 18, 2008)

For the Wii! Yes! I can play some new fighters at home. Yatta! Oyaji!!! :danT__T


----------



## MegamanXZero (Aug 19, 2008)

HEATAQUA said:


> There's a rumor that Megaman Volnutt from Megman Legends and Doronjo from Yatterman will appear in the game



Really? Oh God, not Megaman Volnutt :/ I'd love to see Megaman X in this game instead of Volnutt...


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Aug 20, 2008)

hold on, this must be a joke!!! i'm not trying to dis the Wii console or anything but i don't think that a game of this calibur should be on a nintendo system. it just dosent make any sense. how on earth are they gonna have the controls setup. it's bad enough that they put the latest guilty gear on the wii and we all know how bad that was.


----------



## Akira (Aug 20, 2008)

^Arcade stick?


----------



## HEATAQUA (Aug 22, 2008)

The rumor is true
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adMiaDbYUdA&eurl=http://apforums.net/showthread.php?t=18095&page=5[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jkingler (Aug 22, 2008)

lol @ those guys talking shit the whole time. 

I'm so pro. Other people shouldn't even play. This scrub should pay me to play for him. Etc.

What a dick - like everyone's a tourney player or something.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 22, 2008)

Haha, fucking tourneyfags.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 22, 2008)

Mute button ftw.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 22, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Haha, fucking tourneyfags.


Fuck you I play in tourneys....


----------



## TheWon (Aug 22, 2008)

arcanecapricorn said:


> hold on, this must be a joke!!! i'm not trying to dis the Wii console or anything but i don't think that a game of this calibur should be on a nintendo system. it just dosent make any sense. how on earth are they gonna have the controls setup. it's bad enough that they put the latest guilty gear on the wii and we all know how bad that was.



So you never bought a Classic Controller? How the hell you play fighters with the Xbox Controller and it's shitty D Pad?
The reason why it's coming to Wii is probably the same reason. The made other 2d games on a Nintendo system. Nintendo doesn't care. Sony of America wouldn't allow 2D games to be released unless it was a collection site. During the later PS2 Years. The rule may apply to the PS3 also.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 24, 2008)

Mael said:


> lol @ those guys talking shit the whole time.
> 
> I'm so pro. Other people shouldn't even play. This scrub should pay me to play for him. Etc.
> 
> What a dick - like everyone's a tourney player or something.


LOL I just noticed, but that was Justin Wong talking....


----------



## jkingler (Aug 24, 2008)

> LOL I just noticed, but that was Justin Wong talking....


Well, then _Justin Wong_ sounded like an impatient, arrogant dick. I'd not be surprised if that was an accurate assessment.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 24, 2008)

Lol, yeah found out that Justin too. Or maybe it was Ryan or John.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 24, 2008)

Mael said:


> Well, then _Justin Wong_ sounded like an impatient, arrogant dick. I'd not be surprised if that was an accurate assessment.


Why? because he gave an honest opinion?


----------



## jkingler (Aug 24, 2008)

Honesty, impatience, and arrogance aren't mutually exclusive. I'd say he's being all three in that vid. 

The guy was going to die in approximately 30 secs, but he couldn't wait - impatience.

He felt that he should have been on the machine instead of someone else, whose coins jingle no differently than his, simply because he is a superior player - arrogance.

He said what he thought without filtering his words - honesty.

I'd say he appeared to display all three traits pretty clearly.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Aug 24, 2008)

New gameplay videos (including Justin Wong playing a few random matches, demonstrating some pretty solid combos) as well as a trailer (with brief animated cutscenes), though somewhat poor quality due to it being filmed on a large monitor, it's still great! New characters (Doronjo and Rock Volnutt) featured in action in it as well:

[YOUTUBE]j9c66-giDto[/YOUTUBE]

I'm really glad they included Boyacky and Tonzler in as well, it just wouldn't be complete without the whole Dorombo Gang. Their special is hysterical... Can't wait, I say!

(RockMan gameplay)

[YOUTUBE]adMiaDbYUdA[/YOUTUBE] 

[YOUTUBE]3wB7mJNkdeE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]oASQvCyBN7w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raiyu (Aug 24, 2008)

I just found out about this game. Exactly what is it? Is it a fighter?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 24, 2008)

It's the next MvC.


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 24, 2008)

Cool, this game might actually be pretty fun if they enable WiFi!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 24, 2008)

Justin is a MvC2 player first and foremost......all MvC2 players talk shit.

Get HYPE!!!


----------



## MS81 (Aug 24, 2008)

wow in the last vid that dude got owned.


----------



## Klue (Aug 25, 2008)

MS81 said:


> wow in the last vid that dude got owned.



QFE  hilarious


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Aug 26, 2008)

awsome vids. but is there anyone out there who will do Soki some justice??


----------



## MS81 (Aug 26, 2008)

soki looks like a powerhouse guy not really a combo person.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 29, 2008)

Tons of match videos from Evo are out.



Ryu is fucken amazing.


----------



## chibbi-kitsune (Aug 29, 2008)

any news on a release date for the wii?


----------



## Bolt Crank (Sep 4, 2008)

Direct feed version of that trailer.



[YOUTUBE]9DLlTQzqKtU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MS81 (Sep 4, 2008)

Bolt Crank said:


> Direct feed version of that trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]9DLlTQzqKtU[/YOUTUBE]



pretty cool vid


----------



## gabrielzero (Sep 9, 2008)

Can't wait to play this game. I love Street Fighter.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 12, 2008)

EDIT: Re-did the pic so it's easier to read.



- Karas confirmed
- Lost Planet: Wayne's PTX Vital Suit confirmed
- Gold Lightan playable

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  NOW GIMME BLODIAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## MS81 (Sep 12, 2008)

Nobody can play with Karas but me!!!!


----------



## HEATAQUA (Sep 12, 2008)

Wohoo! new characters


----------



## MS81 (Sep 12, 2008)

I bet Karas is going to be the strider of this game.


----------



## Akira (Sep 12, 2008)

This isn't funny, where the fuck is Dante?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 12, 2008)

Ahh, this game seriously needs to go multi-platform so I can import it. Just to play as Yatterman and Karas.

No Wii I have. ;_;


----------



## MS81 (Sep 12, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> This isn't funny, where the fuck is Dante?



The thing is they probably wouldn't know which moves to give Dante, Considering he has many weapons.

I would say just give him Rebellion,Eb&Ivy for specials.

for supers he would use Rebellion,Sparda.


----------



## Akira (Sep 12, 2008)

MS81 said:


> The thing is they probably wouldn't know which moves to give Dante, Considering he has many weapons.
> 
> I would say just give him Rebellion,Eb&Ivy for specials.
> 
> for supers he would use Rebellion,Sparda.



I'd love it if he had a Beowulf/Gilgamesh moveset as well, but I can't really see it happening.

For supers he has to have Dance Macabre and DT.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 12, 2008)

Beowulf was better than Ifrit & gilgamesh.


----------



## Akira (Sep 12, 2008)

MS81 said:


> Beowulf was better than Ifrit & gilgamesh.



Yeah I agree, Ifrit was a little plain and Gilgamesh was purple even though I liked the buzzsaw blades on his boots.


Hah, I bet they'll just sidestep it and put Nero in.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 12, 2008)

nah that's it for the character line up. maybe pt.2 they will.


----------



## Akira (Sep 12, 2008)

^WHAT.


No Ken?

No Megaman?

You can't be serious..


----------



## MS81 (Sep 12, 2008)

megaman rush is in it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 12, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> ^WHAT.
> 
> 
> No Ken?
> ...



What part of Rockman Dash did you not see?

And the game comes out in December.  There's a plethora of characters on both sides that are untapped yet.  While it will never get to an MvC2 level, I'm predicting at least 4 more.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 12, 2008)

Who or what is Karas?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 12, 2008)

^Watch it, it's a 6 episode OVA I think. Of course it started off as a manga and others. Fucking epic.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 13, 2008)

YOUTUBE'D
YOUTUBE'D
YOUTUBE'D
YOUTUBE'D
YOUTUBE'D
YOUTUBE'D
Link removed

Gameplay vids from the recent loketest including Karas and PTX-40A gameplay.  Karas looks fucking badass.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Sep 13, 2008)

No Viewtiful Joe yet?

I dissapprove


----------



## Talon. (Sep 13, 2008)

viewtiful joe vs ryu.....that would be awesome


----------



## MS81 (Sep 13, 2008)

loved the vid of the Lost Planet Vital suit.Karas was wrecking him up.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Sep 13, 2008)

Altair_X said:


> viewtiful joe vs ryu.....that would be awesome



Fuck yeah it would


----------



## Talon. (Sep 13, 2008)

That Lightan Guy made me LOL. What is he, a building, a box, or some sort of rejected transformer?
either way those gameplay vids were great


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 13, 2008)

Gold Lightan is the Juggernaut of TvC.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 14, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Gold Lightan is the Juggernaut of TvC.



I'm making sure I get Karas down packed.


----------



## INSTA-KILL (Sep 14, 2008)

I didn't know the Samurai pizza cats were taken seriously.
All that matters is the gameplay really.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 14, 2008)

dude I don't think that Samurai pussy cats are in it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 17, 2008)

So this week's Famitsu confirms it... it's for the Wii. 

Time to get those octagonal gates for my Hori sticks now. xD

EDIT:  Just found out release date is Dec. 11th. OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm hyped and some what disappointed...
But still


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 17, 2008)

That's right baby.

Anyway, scans time which confirm *Wii exclusivity and a new Tatsunoko character.*


*Spoiler*: __ 







It's got mini-games too, like a hadoken obstacle course and a math quiz.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 17, 2008)

DS buy me a Japanese Wii, K.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 17, 2008)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 17, 2008)

Skeets said:


> DS buy me a Japanese Wii, K.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 17, 2008)

Damn, you gonna deny me with Prince? FUCK!

But yeah, why is it exclusive? Like wtf.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 17, 2008)

My guess is that because of the Tatsunoko characters, it's supposedly geared towards the Wii crowd.  Plus, they already have SFIV coming out on the HD consoles, so... yeah.

The joy of owning all the consoles makes me a happy camper.





On a serious note, if you have a Wii already, just homebrew the damn thing.  No freeloader necessary.


----------



## Akira (Sep 17, 2008)

Damn, now I gotta get two separate sticks for my Wii and PS3..


----------



## MS81 (Sep 17, 2008)

I guess I'll get it for PS3 only if it don't make it in the U.S.


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 17, 2008)

Wii exclusivity? *After* they reported they were swearing off of console exclusives?

Then again they did make sure tack on the "the next fiscal year or thereafter" clause.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 17, 2008)

MS81 said:


> I guess I'll get it for PS3 only if it don't make it in the U.S.



That makes no sense when there's no PS3 version announced yet.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 17, 2008)

....on wii?....wtf? But the default controllers don't make any sense for a fighting game like this! this is sum old bull. Leave wii for the crappy games and nintendo gems damnit. Making people buy another console....


----------



## Akira (Sep 17, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> ....on wii?....wtf? But the default controllers don't make any sense for a fighting game like this! this is sum old bull. Leave wii for the crappy games and nintendo gems damnit. Making people buy another console....



Buy an arcade stick.


Alternatively, the VC controller really isn't that bad for fighting games (albeit nothing to a decent stick).


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 17, 2008)

The Hori arcade sticks are just fine. I got 2 of them. You can even mod them shits with Sanwa parts. Looks like I'll be taking that route when the game comes out...


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 17, 2008)

Capcom + Fastest selling system = obvious choice of exclusive


----------



## MueTai (Sep 17, 2008)

Do you think we'll be able to use Gamecube controllers on this one?  I don't want to go and buy a VC controller... -_-


----------



## Akira (Sep 17, 2008)

MueTai said:


> Do you think we'll be able to use Gamecube controllers on this one?  I don't want to go and buy a VC controller... -_-



You'll probably be able to use it for the minute it takes you to realise how crappy the GC controller is for anything other than smash bros


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 17, 2008)

TvC might come to PS2, I still have hopes for it to.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 17, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> That makes no sense when there's no PS3 version announced yet.



sooo.... your saying it's only on Wii???


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 17, 2008)

MS81 said:


> sooo.... your saying it's only on Wii???


Yes friend YES!


----------



## MS81 (Sep 17, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Yes friend YES!



Skeets STFU u nintenblower.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 17, 2008)

MS81 said:


> Skeets STFU u nintenblower.


Read my post above. I don't like it that it's exclusive to the wii only . I just don't really care since I have one...


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 17, 2008)

MS81 said:


> sooo.... your saying it's only on Wii???



Reading comprehension FTL, bitch! 

Seriously though, it's safe to say anybody who is a serious fighter will likely get a different controller setup or already own at least one.  Controller options are vast and wide.  In fact, I was gonna get a Neo Geo stick for the hell of it tomorrow. 



But as for now, it is a Wii exclusive according to Capcom.  Yet... knowing their history this gen, it may or may not be exclusive (see DMC4, Lost Planet, and Mega Man 9).  

So, who knows but for now I'm happy to call this the true "Wii Fighter." =P



I'm fucking ready for y'all.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm disappointed by the small roster (if this is all we're going to get). I expected somewhere around 30 characters, at least.
And WTF at weird fat Alladin look-alike. WTF is that?


----------



## MS81 (Sep 17, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Reading comprehension FTL, bitch!
> 
> Seriously though, it's safe to say anybody who is a serious fighter will likely get a different controller setup or already own at least one.  Controller options are vast and wide.  In fact, I was gonna get a Neo Geo stick for the hell of it tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Fuck you too DS, I thought u was my boy but I guessed wrong.

but yea then I guess I'll have to get it for wii as well.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 17, 2008)

Haohmaru said:


> I'm disappointed by the small roster (if this is all we're going to get). I expected somewhere around 30 characters, at least.
> And WTF at weird fat Alladin look-alike. WTF is that?



There's still 2 months left, we got time.  I mean Speed Racer isn't in yet.  But I'm cool with the roster size.  Keep it simple like MvC1.

I personally would want either Gene from God Hand, the crew from Killer 7, Vanessa from PN03, VJ, or Okami.



			
				MS81 said:
			
		

> Fuck you too DS, I thought u was my boy but I guessed wrong.



You're still my boy.  That's why I do these things.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 17, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> There's still 2 months left, we got time.  I mean Speed Racer isn't in yet.  But I'm cool with the roster size.  Keep it simple like MvC1.
> 
> I personally would want either Gene from God Hand, the crew from Killer 7, Vanessa from PN03, VJ, or Okami.
> 
> ...



I still got luv 4 ya DS, but I prefer it on the HD systems.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> There's still 2 months left, we got time.  I mean Speed Racer isn't in yet.  But I'm cool with the roster size.  Keep it simple like MvC1.
> 
> I personally would want either Gene from God Hand, the crew from Killer 7, Vanessa from PN03, VJ, or Okami.
> 
> ...


I want my damn Samurai Pizza Cats. Crew from Killer 7 and Okami would be cool.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Sep 17, 2008)

im still praying for dante from devil may cry. but at least we got karas.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 18, 2008)

If SF4 wasn't so awesome, I'd hate Capcom for life right now.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 18, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> If SF4 wasn't so awesome, I'd hate Capcom for life right now.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 18, 2008)

yeah well u should put the kid fans crying for u and skeets.


----------



## Ziko (Sep 18, 2008)

Wait..WHAT!?! This will be a Wii exclusive? As in just for the wii?

Can the wii handle those graphics :S
I'm sad because I won't be able to play this in HD, but at the same time I'm happy that the wii finally gets a new exclusive GOOD game.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 18, 2008)

hellz yea!
im sooooo getting this.
O ya DS when i asked who lightan was, i meant to say 
"what is this lightan guy from, and can u plz post a vid?"


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 9, 2008)

Jun from Gatchaman and Roll are unveiled today.  Will Roll be like her MvC2 incarnation or better?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 9, 2008)

I WAS LOOKIN' FOR DIS THREAD 

I was gonna post it, but alas, I has been beaten.

I hope she _sweeps_ the floor with her opponents


----------



## MS81 (Oct 9, 2008)

Karas and Morrigan FTW, but I wish Capcom had the balls to put Jon Talbain,Demitri or even Donovan in a vs. game.


----------



## Ryoshi (Oct 9, 2008)

Is it still wii exclusive?


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 9, 2008)

Roll didn't look like that in Legends did she? :|

Fuck, I wanted Joe the Condor! But he'll just end up being a Ken clone so forget it...


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 9, 2008)

Haohmaru said:


> I'm disappointed by the small roster (if this is all we're going to get). I expected somewhere around 30 characters, at least.
> And WTF at weird fat Alladin look-alike. WTF is that?



Not like it matters, you know Capcom, they put in 30 characters and only 5 will end up playable. If you want a fully competitive cast from Capcom you need under 20 (to exclude 3S).


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 9, 2008)

andysensei said:


> Not like it matters, you know Capcom, they put in 30 characters and only 5 will end up playable. If you want a fully competitive cast from Capcom you need under 20 (to exclude 3S).



lol. let the tourneyfags tell it, theres only 3 competitive cast members in 3S(ChunYunKen).


----------



## Akira (Oct 9, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> lol. let the tourneyfags tell it, theres only 3 competitive cast members in 3S(ChunYunKen).



Kokujin and Kuroda both disagree.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Oct 9, 2008)

Wohoo! Jun and Roll


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Oct 9, 2008)

is there a U.S release for this game!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Biolink (Oct 10, 2008)

arcanecapricorn said:


> is there a U.S release for this game!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!



I'm about 99% sure this game isn't coming to the United States.

It isn't a problem in Japan since all of these series are for the most part owned under one Mother company.

However, in America the Tatsunoko series Animes are owned by multiple companies.

It'd probably be more trouble than it's worth for Capcom to pay royalties to all of these companies just to use their character especially when the American population in general doesn't even know much about Tatsunoko characters maybe except for Speed Racer, and a very select few knowing about Samura Pizza Cats(Are they even in the game?).

At the least with the Marvel vs Capcom series, at least most of the people who played the game knew who was who. The average Joe would probably think Tatsunoko characters are made up


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Capcom of America is working on it.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Oct 10, 2008)

looks like im gonna have to buy a japanese Wii then. or order the freeloader CD.


----------



## TheWon (Oct 14, 2008)

*More Footage*

Hope your sense of humor is like mine.
Give a brotha some love!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 14, 2008)

Ryu is too nasty.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 14, 2008)

damn I wish Ken was in it.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 14, 2008)

The game already has a Ken...


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 14, 2008)

i still cant absorb the fact that this is on wii only....this looks great.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 14, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> Believes In Patterns
> Give a brotha some love!


The world has come to an end. WTF is up with all the chain cancels. As if it isn't bad enough that you can pretty much chain every normal, you can cancel in between too. This game is so broken.
One chain combo cancel already costs half your life bar (the combo Ryu does half way through) and he wasn't even done with the combo. He could follow up easily (which he does the 2nd time around 3/4 in the video).


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 14, 2008)

Haohmaru said:


> The world has come to an end. WTF is up with all the chain cancels. As if it isn't bad enough that you can pretty much chain every normal, you can cancel in between too. This game is so broken.
> One chain combo cancel already costs half your life bar (the combo Ryu does half way through) and he wasn't even done with the combo. He could follow up easily (which he does the 2nd time around 3/4 in the video).


LOL, any Capcom fighting game that has some form of custom combos is completely overpowering in the right hands.  There was SFA3, CvS2, Yun in 3S, etc.

Still, can't wait for it and see what other wicked 50-100% health combos are out there. 

And that Ryu baroque combo was fucking silly awesome.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 14, 2008)

That baroque combo from Ryu wasn't only awesome it was fucking ridiculous. I mean what the hell was that? How the hell was that possible? Wow I've got nothing else to say besides crazy. Great looking game so far and I'm interested in playing.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 15, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL, any Capcom fighting game that has some form of custom combos is completely overpowering in the right hands.  There was SFA3, CvS2, Yun in 3S, etc.
> 
> Still, can't wait for it and see what other wicked 50-100% health combos are out there.
> 
> And that Ryu baroque combo was fucking silly awesome.


Yeah, I know. But has it ever been this easy? He just linked two chain combo's, his hcf kick special and followed it up with a chain into super, bam there goes 95% of your lifebar. That's some scary shit. I'm glad there's still a way to get out of combo's though, with that combo breaker thing his opponent did (when your character bursts with energy around him/her).


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 15, 2008)

The side kick > wall bounce opens up a shitload of punishment.  If you've seen youtubes of Justin Wong playing Ryu, he abuses that shit for days.  Just a normal string > side kick > wall bounce > Shin Shoryuken eats up so much already.

Ryu is definitely overpowered in that aspect.  I don't think I've seen strings in that magnitude that from any other char in any vid yet.  

Plus I think Baroque chains everything you throw out.  Makes me want Sakura in this game too.  SHO SHO SHO SHO SHO SHO SHO!!!


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 15, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> The side kick > wall bounce opens up a shitload of punishment.  If you've seen youtubes of Justin Wong playing Ryu, he abuses that shit for days.  Just a normal string > side kick > wall bounce > Shin Shoryuken eats up so much already.
> 
> Ryu is definitely overpowered in that aspect.  I don't think I've seen strings in that magnitude that from any other char in any vid yet.
> 
> Plus I think Baroque chains everything you throw out.  Makes me want Sakura in this game too.  SHO SHO SHO SHO SHO SHO SHO!!!



make me want this game here in America


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 15, 2008)

@DS, yeah I know what you're talking about. This game takes it like 2 steps further though. I don't see anyone following a whole chain combo after Ryu's sidestep in SFIII 

The rainbowish color on the character is the initiation of the Baroque chain, right? So if your character stays in Baroque mode does that mean you can keep chain cancelling? Cause that would be REALLY gay. Or does it take 1 level from your power bar everytime you use it. It's still unclear to me, cause Ryu in that vid still had that rainboy color on him after he used the Baroque chain. I don't think I'm going to like this game much. But since it's free (pirate away), I'll get it anyway.

Edit: Baroque mode seems to be connected to the lifebar. You know the part that's red (what you recover when you switch characters). It also changes color when you're in Baroque mode and it totally depletes after Baroque mode is over.


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 15, 2008)

Haohmaru said:


> @DS, yeah I know what you're talking about. This game takes it like 2 steps further though. I don't see anyone following a whole chain combo after Ryu's sidestep in SFIII
> 
> The rainbowish color on the character is the initiation of the Baroque chain, right? So if your character stays in Baroque mode does that mean you can keep chain cancelling? Cause that would be REALLY gay. Or does it take 1 level from your power bar everytime you use it. It's still unclear to me, cause Ryu in that vid still had that rainboy color on him after he used the Baroque chain. I don't think I'm going to like this game much. But since it's free (pirate away), I'll get it anyway.



It takes two level for activation.

nvm...that's for combo break


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 15, 2008)

What makes you say that? I don't see how it's connect to your power bar. When Ryu activates Baroque mode in that vid, his power bar stays at level 3. The only difference I see between before and after is the red lifebar switching into another color.

Lol @Cassherns beam super. Do they really expect us to hit someone with that. Why is it so slow?


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 15, 2008)

Haohmaru said:


> What makes you say that? I don't see how it's connect to your power bar. When Ryu activates Baroque mode in that vid, his power bar stays at level 3. The only difference I see between before and after is the red lifebar switching into another color.
> 
> Lol @Cassherns beam super. Do they really expect us to hit someone with that. Why is it so slow?



which is why I added "nvm works on Combo breaker"


----------



## MS81 (Oct 15, 2008)

I think Karas is gonna be more broken then Ryu.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Oct 15, 2008)

are there any new clips of Roll and Jun?


----------



## MS81 (Oct 15, 2008)

that vid of Ryu combo is sick.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 15, 2008)

Jesus fuck...

Ryu became motherfuckin' CAPTAIN RAINBOW AND OWNED THAT DUDE.

Like, twice even.


----------



## TheWon (Oct 17, 2008)

*Another Video!*


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Oct 18, 2008)

Awsome video!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i didn't know they confirmed that robot from lost planet as one of the characters. ok then that means they need to put Dante in ths game to make it completely prefect roster.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 18, 2008)

I wanna see Karas combos.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 24, 2008)

This Tatsunoko vs Capcom Wii stick doesn't look all too shabby


----------



## Ryoshi (Oct 24, 2008)

I hate the jumping animations. It's annoying.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 24, 2008)

Ehhh, SFIV sticks look better to me. But whatever..


----------



## MS81 (Oct 29, 2008)

I gotta get.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 3, 2008)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!!!  Henshin-a-GO-GO BABY!!!





And Saki from... I dunno.  I remember her being an assist in MvC1 though.


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 3, 2008)

OMG Viewtiful Joe!


----------



## TheWon (Nov 3, 2008)

Silconera:

Viewtiful Joe Smashing His Way Into Tatsunoko Vs. Capcom
By Spencer . November 3, 2008 . 11:10am

 The list of characters in Tatsunoko vs. Capcom keeps getting better. At a Capcom event in Shinagawa three more fighters were revealed including Viewtiful Joe! Judging by this screenshot Joe appears to have his VFX powers too. Slow motion or hyper speed fighting would be an interesting twist, but would it give Joe too much of an advantage?



Saki Kanebou is also from the Capcom clan, but you may not recognize the name. She is from a quiz game called Quiz Nanairo Dreams and had a cameo in Marvel vs. Capcom 1 as a helper character. In Tatsunoko vs. Capcom: Cross Generations of Heroes she’s upgraded to a main fighter and carries a huge gun.



Ippatsuman from the 1982 anime series in another newly Tatsunoko character, but Capcom didn’t reveal what kinds of moves he will have in the game.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Nov 3, 2008)

Awesome! Viewtiful Joe


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 3, 2008)

Omg, this game is too epic not to come to the States. The roster just keeps getting better and better.

Not like SFIV. >.>


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 3, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Omg, this game is too epic not to come to the States. The roster just keeps getting better and better.
> 
> Not like SFIV. >.>



How fucking dare you. :amazed

But it'll never come to the states. =P


----------



## MS81 (Nov 3, 2008)

viewtiful joe looks pwnsome.


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 3, 2008)

Mister Bushido said:


> How fucking dare you. :amazed
> 
> But it'll never come to the states. =P


The console ports maybe! I still have an arcade in my city to play it at!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 3, 2008)

Sucks living on the East Coast, unless your in NY.

No arcades, AT ALL.

I'm still disappointed with SFIV's roster. It's pretty much SF2 characters except for 6 of them.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 3, 2008)

I'll admit after reading more about this game, I'm more interested. But I still gotta try it before I consider buying it.


----------



## TheWon (Nov 3, 2008)

I agree if I had to choose. I love this game roster. Maybe just maybe they add Dante.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Nov 4, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> I agree if I had to choose. I love this game roster. Maybe just maybe they add Dante.



there is no maybe about it, the must add Dante. hell they can add a shit load more characters. like Viewtiful joe............ he's capcom.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 4, 2008)

arcanecapricorn said:


> there is no maybe about it, the must add Dante. hell they can add a shit load more characters. *like Viewtiful joe............ he's capcom.*



Did you not read the title or see the last page?

BTW, this looks like this is it for the roster (no word on secret chars, atm).



Capcom:
Ryu
Chun-Li
Alex
PTX-40A
Soki
Batsu
Morrigan
Rockman Volnutt
Roll
Viewtiful Joe
Saki (Wii only)

Tatsunoko:
Ken
Jun
Karas
Casshern
Tekkaman
Gold Lightan
Hurricane Polymar
Ippatsuman
Hakushon Daimaoh (Wii only)
Yatterman
Dorojno

Speed better show up in some form.


----------



## Ziko (Nov 4, 2008)

Saki (Wii only) ?
Wasn't this a Wii exclusive?


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 4, 2008)

Ziko said:


> Saki (Wii only) ?
> Wasn't this a Wii exclusive?



She and fatty genie aren't going to be in the final arcade version.


----------



## Ziko (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh, thanks for clearing that up 

So, when's the release date in Japan? I'm thinking of Pre-ordering.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 4, 2008)

December 11th I believe.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 4, 2008)

^YAAAAAA VEIWTIFUL JOE! OMG FUCK YEAH! 
@MB:speed racer is right next to morrigan in teh pic. 
gold lightan


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Nov 4, 2008)

Mister Bushido said:


> Did you not read the title or see the last page?
> 
> BTW, this looks like this is it for the roster (no word on secret chars, atm).
> 
> ...



holy fucking shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 4, 2008)

Altair_X said:


> @MB:speed racer is right next to morrigan in teh pic.



No he's not.

Casshern



When the hell did Speed Racer have a crest and a mask?


----------



## TheWon (Nov 5, 2008)

Tatsunoko Vs. Capcom new video
Capcom has released a new video of Tatsunoko Vs. Capcom for the Wii showing a battle between Ryu and Alex, Ken and Jun. The game is due for release on December 11 in Japan.

I love the Phoenix Super!


----------



## Ryoshi (Nov 5, 2008)

Mister Bushido said:


> No he's not.
> 
> Casshern
> 
> ...



LOL

That was classic. lolol


----------



## MS81 (Nov 5, 2008)

I wish jon talbain was in this instead of morrigan.

why capcom always feel like morrigan is the darkstalker canidate for every crossover???


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 5, 2008)

MS81 said:


> why capcom always feel like morrigan is the darkstalker canidate for every crossover???



Is that a serious question?


----------



## MS81 (Nov 5, 2008)

Prince Leon said:


> Is that a serious question?



sure it is, IMO I think Demitri J.Talbain  & raikiou are better suited than her.

also Donovan as well.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 5, 2008)

I want Darkstalkers HD Remix. =/


----------



## TheWon (Nov 6, 2008)

More Footage:


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 6, 2008)

That cover art looks a lot like SNK art. Could it be from one of the SNK artists that left for Capcom?
I still can't get over the fact that Chain combo's are that easy to link.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 6, 2008)

Haohmaru said:


> That cover art looks a lot like SNK art. Could it be from one of the SNK artists that left for Capcom?
> I still can't get over the fact that Chain combo's are that easy to link.



I think the drawings is by the same person who drew the art for Capcom Fighting Evolution/Jam. Also Chain combos are always easy, no timing no nothing. It's the links that are a bit challenging.


----------



## TheWon (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## arcanecapricorn (Nov 6, 2008)

me want dante me want dante me want dante me want dante


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 7, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I think the drawings is by the same person who drew the art for Capcom Fighting Evolution/Jam. Also Chain combos are always easy, no timing no nothing. It's the links that are a bit challenging.


Nope that's not him. 
As for Chain combo's, chain combo's are actually a little challenging in some game. The setups in this game are just ridiculously easy and I'm not even a big of a MvC player. That's why I hate chain combo system. If you're gonna implement it, be reasonable. Don't fucking chain every single attack there is. What's the fun in that. And that rainbow system (when you're character gets that rainbow color, forgot what it was called) is even more evil. As if the game isn't bad enough with all the links you can make it freaking lets you cancel stuff too. This game is gonna be so broken.


----------



## TheWon (Nov 12, 2008)

All the new guys in action! VJoe in action baby!


----------



## Talon. (Nov 12, 2008)

VJOE>everyone


----------



## MS81 (Nov 12, 2008)

gotta see it!!!


----------



## TheWon (Nov 13, 2008)

_When you feeeeeel all aloneeee,
And NF has turned its back on you,
Give me a moment please,
To tame your wild wild heart.
I know you feel like HR is closing in on you,
It's hard to find relief,
And Pek can be so cold...
When inactivity is upon your door,
And you feel like you can't take anymoreeeee..._


----------



## TheWon (Nov 19, 2008)

New Video:


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 19, 2008)

Poor ROll...AT Least we know she creates flood for her special.


----------



## TheWon (Nov 21, 2008)

Commercial!!!!!!


----------



## TheWon (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## TheWon (Dec 3, 2008)

Famitsu - review scores
Tatsunoko vs. Capcom (Wii, Capcom): 8 / 8 / 8 / 8 - (32/40)

DF
DF
DF


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 3, 2008)

32/40? That's a little on the low side after expecting so much from this...


----------



## Ziko (Dec 3, 2008)

Ehm, if you're a fighting game, and NOT named Street Fighter, then you'll never get any higher than 32/40 or 8/10. Because all the reviewers want "more content", they can't see that IT'S A FIGHTING GAME, all you do is FIGHT!


----------



## MS81 (Dec 4, 2008)

that's a decent score (even though it should  35/40) but to each is own.


----------



## TheWon (Dec 9, 2008)

*Opening Movie*

Opening


Trailer again


It has been confirmed the boss is from Okami!


----------



## Ministry (Dec 9, 2008)

I get my copy this Thursday . Bought the 2 signature joysticks as well.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 9, 2008)

old trailer is old but I'll still take it.  Nice opening.


----------



## Ministry (Dec 9, 2008)

All videos and Official anime opening.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

What's the theme song? Surprisingly catchy. I must get it.


----------



## TheWon (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## Biscuits (Dec 9, 2008)

DS, Buy me a copy and I'll repay you (someday) with sexual favors....


----------



## MS81 (Dec 9, 2008)

I can't w8 me and my bud is going half on the game.

I heard that nintendo put an end to the gekko os twilight converter is this true?


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 9, 2008)

My spot is holding a copy for me tomorrow.  This'll be a nice after work romp. ^^



Skeets said:


> DS, Buy me a copy and I'll repay you (someday) with sexual favors....



How good is your deep throat?


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 9, 2008)

Godlike, I've heard... 

Wait...

... 


In all seriousness I'll see if I can pick this up when I can. 
I'm still not sure about how I'm gonna play the damn game.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Shit, my deepthroat will make you moaning like a zombie with steroids.

Make vids, DS. Let's see your skills. =/


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 9, 2008)

*slowly exits the thread*


----------



## Zenou (Dec 9, 2008)

*slowly enters thread*

Why hello there...


----------



## whamslam3 (Dec 10, 2008)

i want this game so bad! come to the US now!


----------



## Talon. (Dec 10, 2008)

Mister Bushido said:


> No he's not.
> 
> Casshern
> 
> ...



I dunno, he looked like speed for a sec/
i want Amaterasu. 
now 
i could totally see casshern getting his ass handed to him by Amaterasu.


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 10, 2008)

Holy shit, screenshots are amazing.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 10, 2008)

who the fuck is a female in this thread ?


----------



## Ministry (Dec 10, 2008)

whamslam3 said:


> i want this game so bad! come to the US now!



Theres saying a year for the licenses,so probly won't see this one in the US at all.


----------



## Ministry (Dec 10, 2008)

2CH is reporting that the female Yattaman  Ai-chan is in the game. No pics yet,so prolby just a reskin.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 10, 2008)

All I know is that I have to beat the single player mode 6 times to get Viewtiful Joe.  This will be the first thing I do.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 10, 2008)

Bump for greatness.

LOLOLOL!!!

My friend just got back to my work from JapanVideoGames and he told me there was a huge ass line of people trying to get the last two copies (one of which was my preorder).  My friend jumps in front of the line holding my receipt and one guy offers him $200 for the copy.

It's on my work desk right now. 

He should have called me, but I guess it was probably funnier seeing that guy's effort go to waste.


----------



## Zenou (Dec 10, 2008)

$200? I would have sold it.

And then DLed it.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 11, 2008)

Mister Bushido said:


> My friend jumps in front of the line holding my receipt and one guy offers him $200 for the copy.


I guess that person never heard of import before.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 11, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> I guess that person never heard of import before.



Or preorder.

Anyway...



I fucking love this game.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 11, 2008)

^ You have japanese wii or using freeloader?


----------



## whamslam3 (Dec 11, 2008)

> *Mister Bushido:* I fucking love this game.


i hate u i want this game so bad. hey post some cinematics if there is any for each characters story or somethin plz


----------



## MS81 (Dec 11, 2008)

Mister Bushido said:


> Or preorder.
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> ...


 why won't u let me come over anymore!!!!


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 11, 2008)

Cool, I just unlocked everyone (so far). Morrigan and Karas are my favorite by far with Ippastuman is getting up there.


----------



## TheWon (Dec 11, 2008)

You may upload that save. I got my copy last night. Having a hard time changing the controls. Other then that it's cool even though I never been a fan. Of the Marvel vs Capcom style gameplay.

Oh ya isn't Rolls music awesome!

Nevermind found one!


----------



## Jimin (Dec 11, 2008)

Awesome setup, Mister Bushido. What would you rate this thingie?


----------



## Zenou (Dec 11, 2008)

Will be playing this tonight or tomorrow. Cannot wait.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 11, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Awesome setup, Mister Bushido. What would you rate this thingie?



I'm a big fan of the versus games so I'd really recommend it.  The system is pretty solid so far and I've had some pretty good games with some friends who came over today.  I'll need more time to really understand the nuances of the battle system but I will say that the 3 button layout works wonderfully.  Even the giant characters (especially Gold Lightan) are really fun to play with granted you don't fight someone who is a good projectile user.

But one thing that I am really impressed about are the minigames.  Them shits are fun as hell.  The PTX-40A minigame is by far the best one as it's a top down shooter that I'd love for them to expand on in a Wii-ware release or something.  8-ing did a really good job and I applaud them for it.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 11, 2008)

Two of my friends will have the game this weekend....We will kill it!.....But i dont think they have arcade sticks ....wtf am i supposed to use?!!!

I'll b DAMN if i do a street fighter on NUNCHUKS!


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 11, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> Two of my friends will have the game this weekend....We will kill it!.....But i dont think they have arcade sticks ....wtf am i supposed to use?!!!
> 
> I'll b DAMN if i do a street fighter on NUNCHUKS!



Gamecube or classic controllers? O_o


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Dec 11, 2008)

just out of curiosity for those of you that have the game, are there any secret characters or is everyone on the front cover is pretty much the entire roster.


----------



## TheWon (Dec 11, 2008)

No you have to unlock Vjoe and few others, but we already know the lineup.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 11, 2008)

I need this game.


----------



## Zenou (Dec 12, 2008)

ohjesusohjesus

This game is fantastic. 3 friends coming over today and we're gonna get down with the game. Already played a bit myself, love it. Feels like MVC.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 17, 2008)

This game is great played it with my boyz.

I've taken a liking to ALEX (surprised me) and That Black armord swordsman.

MORRIGAN IS A BEAST!

And a careful Ryu who doesn't just rush in but capitalizes on openings.....DEADLY.

I played on the classic controller....took me a minute to get used to scheme but it really works after u get used to it. Felt good to have a 2d fighter again.

Onimusha dude and Megaman suck balls tho....but thats prolly cuz i cant use them for shit.

Great game tho. And uhh Gatchaman hero is a Strider Hiru clone lol. cept he has more airplay.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 17, 2008)

Fucking Hurricane Polymar is the shit.  So fucking awesome.


----------



## Akira (Dec 17, 2008)

How is this game for someone who can't understand Japanese?


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 17, 2008)

It doesn't matter.  Fighting games break language barriers.  You'll enjoy it if you love the versus series.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 17, 2008)

Soki is the SHIT! played the game over the weekend...and Joe is horribly broken,LOL.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 17, 2008)

Is E-bay the cheapest option at the moment?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 17, 2008)

Mister Bushido said:


> 8-ing did a really good job and I applaud them for it.



I see their effort went directly into one game, and not in another.

*Spits on CV: Judgment*


----------



## MS81 (Dec 19, 2008)

Mister Bushido said:


> 8-ing did a really good job and I applaud them for it.



I thought Dimps made it??


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 19, 2008)

MS81 said:


> I thought Dimps made it??



8ing is all over the first few screens.  Dimps worked on SFIV.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 21, 2008)

Getting my copy plus 2 Ps2 to Gamecube converters soon.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 21, 2008)

Anyone recommend this game just for single player?


----------



## Jinibea (Dec 22, 2008)

So is there a pretty good size roster to this game. Please tell me there is more then 35 characters.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 22, 2008)

There's 22 or so characters in the console version.
18 in the Arcade iirc. 

Games with overly sized rosters always suffer from Balance issues.
Why have a huge roster when more than half of the cast wont be pick at the end of the day?
ie, CVS2 and MVC2. 


Exoskel, I wouldn't recommend any fighting game if you don't have people to play against. Fighters get stale if all you have to play is the CPU.


----------



## Chemistry (Dec 22, 2008)

IMO it's totally useless to NOT play fighting games with human players. That's like... the whole point.

And I agree about the roaster thing. For example Blazblue only has like what, 10 characters? MvC2 has 55, and we all know how balanced that game is.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 22, 2008)

Chemistry said:


> IMO it's totally useless to NOT play fighting games with human players. That's like... the whole point.
> 
> And I agree about the roaster thing. For example Blazblue only has like what, 10 characters? MvC2 has 55, and we all know how balanced that game is.



MANGO SENTINEL.


----------



## Chemistry (Dec 22, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> MANGO SENTINEL.



FUCK THE KNICKS


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 22, 2008)

CURLY MUSTACHE.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 22, 2008)

Just got the game and it kicks my ass.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 23, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> Anyone recommend this game just for single player?



A fighting game lives and dies by the competition....if you plan on playing alone, don't expect it to last you very long...


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 23, 2008)

This game plays on a North American Wii? Or is a mod needed?

Also, how much are those wii Hori sticks? I'm not trynna drop over 50 dollars on it if I only use it for one game.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 23, 2008)

Wii sticks are $50 I think. You can probably find it cheaper somewhere.

Get the Homebrew Channel and Gecko OS application and you're good.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 23, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> MANGO SENTINEL.





Chemistry said:


> FUCK THE KNICKS





Goofy Titan said:


> CURLY MUSTACHE.



SCOOPZ HAAGEN DAZ


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 23, 2008)

Ordered a Wii Fighting Stick on Ebay for $50 with Free Shipping.  The game needs it.  My friend may be fast with his hands on the classic controller but the stubby joystick on it hurts my thumb after a while and the D-pad just decreases my speed from getting to the other side to kick his ass.


----------



## Superstars (Dec 23, 2008)

What console is this game on? I heard it was just for the Wii but is there any chance it would be released on PS3 or possibly PS2?


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 23, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> SCOOPZ HAAGEN DAZ







> What console is this game on? I heard it was just for the Wii but is there any chance it would be released on PS3 or possibly PS2?


Wiizzle all up in yo shizzle.


----------



## Superstars (Dec 23, 2008)

Mister Bushido said:


> Wiizzle all up in yo shizzle.



Thanks.
Any chance it would come out on other systems?


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 23, 2008)

Mister Bushido said:


> Wiizzle all up in yo shizzle.


Lulz, I think I saw Preppy(MVC2 video god) wear a shirt with that 2 months ago...


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 23, 2008)

Superstars said:


> Thanks.
> Any chance it would come out on other systems?



Probably not.  It's built on a Wii-based arcade board.


----------



## Superstars (Dec 23, 2008)

Appreciate the info.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 24, 2008)

Demon Hyo (Top MVC2 player) found a infinite with Batsu.


Demon Hyo said:


> Here's the links to the batsu infinite I did. Each one has a different setup. The timing was actually hard to do and took me a while to figure it out.
> 
> Here
> 
> ...


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 24, 2008)

strong quick combos into supers work alot better due to all the megacrush....infinite is something that practically doesn't exist in this game....but i guess it does pressure them into using their bars and life to escape it....

Me and boys got on this again last night.....

I luv Falcon Dude from Gatchman. I swear i was crossing up and doing some ridiculus shit with him.

 and the girl with the gun is lovely. Zoning out the ass. 

And OMG @ Viewtiful Joe. Something isn't right with him...he's a beast. and luv playin around with his exploding ball.

First game on Wii i luv. (then the girls came and they played dat dumbass rabbid rabbits game and wii music for eternity....damn u nintendo and ur marketing scheme.)


----------



## Superstars (Dec 25, 2008)

Dante from DMC in here???


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 25, 2008)

^No DMC or RE characters in here, sadly.


----------



## Superstars (Dec 26, 2008)

I appreciate the info.^^


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 28, 2008)

Finally got to play casuals with some friends. The game is too fucking good. Ryu is ridiculous! I love how you can do 6B(overhead) into almost anything. 6B shin shoryuken, 6B tatsu xx Shinku Hadoken....


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 28, 2008)

YES the overheads in this game are off the chain. people better know how to advance guard low pokes because overheads come out quick as all hell.

Does anyone know if Advance guards affect the inputs of person trying to combo? Like if they tried to do a 2B into a Shinkuu hadoken but u advanced guarded the 2B is there any delay or anything like that on ur opponents next move?? or if the move doesnt even register?


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 2, 2009)

Anyone see this in the wild yet? i.e. Arcade? 

Need some Casshern.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 5, 2009)

y da fuck would yall mention Nero?

DANTE DAMNIT!

Speed Racer, or Racer X.

Pheonix Wright will slap yo ass with the law and when he wins u already know what stance he'll be in.....I'D HIT DAT!

Bionic commando would be hilarious if grapple was ur only means of jumping.

TECH ROMANCER FOR ANOTHER BIG PLAYER!

samurai pizza cats dammit if they got roll and viewtiful joe and that ignorant genie.

And Evangelion for another big player.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Feb 23, 2009)

Viewtiful Joe is in this game!? Are you guys fucking serious!? I'm pre-ordering it now.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 23, 2009)

Game is pretty fun, if only I had a clue about all the weird Tatsunoko characters other then Tekkaman.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 17, 2009)

*Vinoa and Sunuvmann* by Vino

JIZZ IN MY PANTS! Now I just need a Wii...


----------



## Linkaro (May 17, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Link
> 
> JIZZ IN MY PANTS! Now I just need a Wii...



You're serious?!!!!  OMG!!!  MUST GET!!!


----------



## Sephiroth (May 17, 2009)

It's coming? 

MUST BUY! MUST BUY!

I played this at a con.


----------



## Hellion (May 17, 2009)

America is finally smarting up


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (May 17, 2009)

*sigh* they better add online play and/or port it to other systems...really don't feel like buying anymore arcade sticks, lol.


----------



## crazymtf (May 17, 2009)

This still only for wii wii?


----------



## Donkey Show (May 17, 2009)

Double dip time!!! =D


----------



## Masurao (May 17, 2009)

Akira said:


> Tatsunoko Side:
> 
> - Condor no Joe
> - Yattaman #2
> ...



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 17, 2009)

Akira said:


> Official list of characters that did not make the cut:
> 
> 
> Link: Macabre
> ...



Rushed game was rushed. 

That is the only problem with the game, to little of characters.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 17, 2009)

> Tatsunoko Side:
> 
> - Condor no Joe
> - Yattaman #2
> ...



God damn it.

And put Dante instead of Nero in the sequel Capcom, what the hell.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (May 17, 2009)

Saw this on SRK and had to put it here

SPACE WHAT? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQQ8dmBehXs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (May 17, 2009)

Was that a fandub or the real one?

Either way it was hilarious.

Probly if your fluent in japanese, the japanese version is just as corny.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 18, 2009)

I won't even flinch, the English version is mine.


----------



## KBL (May 29, 2009)

This game looks great but...

Where's Ammy and Waka bitches?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 14, 2009)

US TVC NEWS!

*- New characters CONFIRMED (still unknown who they are)*
- Re-recording of VA
- New music
*- Tweaking of characters
- Online code*

Oh Capgod...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice, new characters! Maybe the ones that were cut will make it into this one. Definitely worthy of buying even more.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jul 14, 2009)

This game alos come in the EU, could the OP ad it to the title ?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 14, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> US TVC NEWS!
> 
> *- New characters CONFIRMED (still unknown who they are)*
> - Re-recording of VA
> ...



Very good news, the online will probly be crap, but the game will be awesome.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 14, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Very good news, the online will probly be crap, but the game will be awesome.



No amount of characters and additions can help this game.

This game is complete garbage.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 14, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> No amount of characters and additions can help this game.
> 
> This game is complete garbage.



I liked the original game, it's really fun.

The effects were amazing on some of the supers. pek


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 30, 2009)

My arcade got this in a Vewlix cabinet!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 30, 2009)

AI?  Wow, that's pretty sweet.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 12, 2009)

Man, too bad about Phoenix. At least keep Franziska!


----------



## ryne11 (Aug 12, 2009)

Vanessa Z. Schneider DAMMIT!!!!!!!!!111 MAKE IT HAPPEN!!!


----------



## Akira (Sep 10, 2009)

Megaman Zero and Frank from Dead Rising have apparently been leaked for the US release.

Frank's going to be epic but I don't see why we need another character from the megaman franchise instead of say, Dante or Wesker


----------



## ryne11 (Sep 10, 2009)

I would rather have Zero than the other to rockman characters they already have. Zero was always my favorite in the X series, Zero was my favorite Rockman series.

I would have liked Gene, Vanessa, or Dante, but oh well.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 10, 2009)

Another Megaman character instead of Dante?

Bullshit.


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 24, 2009)

Frank motherfucking West is in the game.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 24, 2009)

I saw that last night.

"THIS IS THE REAL MEGA BUSTER!!!"

"DEAD RISING!"

Awesome.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 24, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> Frank motherfucking West is in the game.
> 
> anime-link.net



  

W...what?!

Just funny shit. :ho


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 24, 2009)

*"OH MY GOD!"*

He's got the most hilariously awesome supers ever.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Sep 26, 2009)

why the fuck are we getting more megaman characters? i mean dammit at least take out roll from the roster. come on capcom why r we getting double characters 2 megamans 2 tekkamans and i also hear talk of a yatterman 2... WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ryne11 (Sep 26, 2009)

How DARE Capcom add a main character from THE franchise that makes them Capcom. Besides, I don't see you bitching about how there are 3 Street Fighter characters. Also, why would you want them to REMOVE a character, as a removal does not garuntee a replacement.

3 Street Fighter
3 Megaman
1 Onimusha
1 Dead Rising
1 Viewtiful Joe
1 Darkstalkers
1 Rival Schools
1 Lost Planet
1 Quiz Nanairo Dreams



3 Gatchaman
3 Yatterman
1 Tekkaman
1 Tekkaman Blade
1 Neo-Human Casshern
1 Hurricane Polymr
1 Karas
1 Gyakuten! Ippatsuman
1 Golden Warrior Gold Lightan

It is like that for both sides, the popular series get more characters and the "lesser" ones get shit on. Hell, I would have rather had Dante, Gene, Leon, or Vanessa, but it seems as though, in all Capcom Crossovers and fighters, that characters from Keiji Inafune's series make it in much more often


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Sep 26, 2009)

ryne11 said:


> How DARE Capcom add a main character from THE franchise that makes them Capcom. Besides, I don't see you bitching about how there are 3 Street Fighter characters. Also, why would you want them to REMOVE a character, as a removal does not garuntee a replacement.
> 
> 3 Street Fighter
> 3 Megaman
> ...


well they are removing that pink gene dude from the game and nobody wants to see him so yeah some of us want some characters removed. however i do understand were you coming from.


----------



## ryne11 (Sep 26, 2009)

arcanecapricorn said:


> well they are removing that pink gene dude from the game and nobody wants to see him so yeah some of us want some characters removed. however i do understand were you coming from.



He is being removed because of licensing issues, not because people want him removed


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 13, 2009)

Joe the Condor Gameplay


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 13, 2009)

HAHA, frank west's megamn special is da bomb


----------



## Barry. (Oct 13, 2009)

This game makes me want to get a Wii.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Oct 14, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> Joe the Condor Gameplay


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 14, 2009)

I'd rather have Zero in a fighting game than Dante. Don't know what ya'll are smoking. Zero is long over due for a VS game.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 14, 2009)

Looks like that's X4 Zero....excellent.


----------



## MueTai (Oct 14, 2009)

Damn I had forgotten about this game, and I was dangerously close to buying Budokai Tenkaichi 3 to get my Wii fighting game fix.  It can't come soon enough!


----------



## Lord Prime (Oct 15, 2009)

K , Im sold.... I need this. Im positive that this game will make me feel better about buying my wii. cause so far its just sat in my room collecting dust. (so tired of ssbb)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 15, 2009)

This game looks awesome, a definite buy when it comes out. I'll main as Frank West


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Oct 16, 2009)

someone needs to update the name of the topic for either Joe The Condor or Zero. and I don't think it's the last 2 characters, there has to be at least one more character.

and also I don't think it's x4 Zero just cause he has that fire attack, I think it's just Zero as like Zero from all the x games.


----------



## Masurao (Oct 16, 2009)

I was wondering which Zero would be in the game. He looks fun as hell. I'll probably be using him, and Ken.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 17, 2009)

Wow they did X4 Zero, that's pretty badass. This game is still pretty shit though. Even though I kinda wanna mess around with Zero, cause of that special dash he has. He did a pretty cool trick where he dash downwards to catch Tekkaman during recovery frames to combo him.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Oct 17, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Wow they did X4 Zero, that's pretty badass. This game is still pretty shit though. Even though I kinda wanna mess around with Zero, cause of that special dash he has. He did a pretty cool trick where he dash downwards to catch Tekkaman during recovery frames to combo him.



i would have to disagree with you. this game looks pretty damn fun and awesome. the only reason why some people aren't taking this game seriously is because it's on the Wii. besides this is the closest thing we have to a Marvel vs Capcom 3.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 17, 2009)

arcanecapricorn said:


> i would have to disagree with you. this game looks pretty damn fun and awesome. the only reason why some people aren't taking this game seriously is because it's on the Wii. besides this is the closest thing we have to a Marvel vs Capcom 3.



I've played it already. It is not as fun as it looks.

I'm pretty sure a good reason as to why no one is taking this seriously is because the game gets pretty dull fast. Don't let the flashy combos and announcer fool you. I got bored of it the first day I played it at my friend's house. My friends however played it for a good couple weeks. They messed around with the infinites and system and just quit.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Oct 17, 2009)

yea well....they say this game is supposed to be more balanced than the previous release and the 5 additional characters is supposed lure more fans into the game and increase the roster for more variety of character teams. i'll still give this game another try.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 18, 2009)

frank doest look like frank in this game.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Oct 19, 2009)

it's not Zero from X4 as i've said it's Zero from all the x games as he has moves from all the different X games.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Oct 25, 2009)

gameplay from the NYC fightclub event. Frankwest and joe the condor vs Zero and frankwest


Zero and Ryu vs Chun-li and Zero


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yatterman 2 Trailer

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSxZQge2bXo[/YOUTUBE]

Yes Ai Chan was finally OFFICIALY confirmed. I can't believe no one posted this yet  thread name should be changed now.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 11, 2010)

Who cares about Ai-chan?


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jan 11, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> Who cares about Ai-chan?



what are you talking about everyone cares about Ai-chan. she is so hot and so awesome.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 11, 2010)

Can't wait to play this again, had a blast with the Japanese version. :ho


----------



## Appletart (Jan 12, 2010)

Hope it's as good as Marvel vs Capcom 2.... Man.... I used to travel to play that game in the game store, the guy was like BUY A COPY ALREADY DAMNIT!


----------



## Anki Rendan (Jan 16, 2010)

Can't wait to use Ai-chan. I'm sure she'll be better than Frank West. 

Looking forward to using her with Chun-Li!


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 16, 2010)

orochimarusama21 said:


> what are you talking about everyone cares about Ai-chan. she is so hot and so awesome.


Doronjo > Ai chan

Fact


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 16, 2010)

orochimarusama21 said:


> she is so hot and so awesome.


----------



## The World (Jan 16, 2010)

Please don't tell me that's who I think it is.


----------



## Totitos (Jan 16, 2010)

Triple Vol Tekka overkill combo

I'll have so much messing around with my tekkamen team.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Jan 17, 2010)

I wanted pheonix wright!

Yatterman 2 apeals to like 2% of the population.


----------



## The Red Gil (Jan 17, 2010)

Rockman Trigger in this bitch!1

I could do without Ryu or at _least_ Chun-Li


----------



## Anki Rendan (Jan 17, 2010)

ShaolinAce said:


> I wanted pheonix wright!
> 
> Yatterman 2 apeals to like 2% of the population.



So basically you wanted the roster to be uneven? Good job.

It's weird to see Yatterman 1 without Yatterman 2 in the first place. And Ai-chan looks extremely fun to play as.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 20, 2010)

Tatsunoko vs. Capcom bits:



			
				@GoNintendo said:
			
		

> - The Samurai Pizza Cats were heavily considered, but the deal with Tatsunoko didn't go through at the end.
> 
> - Resident Evil "Monsters" were going to be playable characters, but the sharp visuals made the creatures look too grotesque. In Japan anyways, the rating would have gone up, so they had to remove them.
> 
> ...


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jan 21, 2010)

QBnoYouko said:


> Tatsunoko vs. Capcom bits:



well that certainly clears things up


----------



## Totitos (Jan 21, 2010)

*Capcom May Announce New Versus Game This Year*




> Capcom plans to announce a new game in their Versus series this year if Tatsunoko vs. Capcom: Ultimate All-Stars sells well enough in the U.S., the game's producer tells Kotaku.


I'll buy 20!


----------



## Masurao (Jan 21, 2010)

Tatsunoko vs Capcom & No More Heroes 2 come out in the same day.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 21, 2010)

Masurao said:


> Tatsunoko vs Capcom & No More Heroes 2 come out in the same day.



I got Amazon sending both of those on one-day shipping and the TvC stick tomorrow.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Jan 22, 2010)

If Pizza cats, Dante, Speed, Pheonix, powerstone, RE, nad Classic MM had been in this game. I'm telling this topic would be ten times bigger.


----------



## Roy (Jan 22, 2010)

Sweet. The game got a 9.0 from IGN.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 23, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 23, 2010)

Bought it today *Actually a gift but still picked it up* and loving it so far. It's just fun and quick action game.


----------



## Kise (Jan 23, 2010)

This one is indeed a cool 3-D fighter. The combo system is fun, especially when using Karas. Not a big fan of [using] the oversized characters, but they're token it seems.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 23, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Bought it today *Actually a gift but still picked it up* and loving it so far. It's just fun and quick action game.


Game was released earlier in your area?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 23, 2010)

Yeah was wanting Mass Effect 2 but this is a nice game aswell


----------



## MS81 (Jan 23, 2010)

Dante locked in pt.2!!![YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 25, 2010)

*My Video Review - *

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2GT0nPHErI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Masurao (Jan 26, 2010)

Picked this up today along with NMH2. This game is fun as hell, and all the characters are awesome in their own way. Team Casshan & Batsu GET!

Look forward to facing some of you guys online later.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Jan 27, 2010)

Casshan and Zero here.

Unlocked everyone but Yatterman 2. And have been playing this game the last 12 hours.

Love it 10/10 if you like fighters. The graphics are so good aswell.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 27, 2010)

It's probably a 10/10 if you're just a casual fighting game player. If you're serious about it in anyway you'll find out how terrible the mechanics are. Mega Crush into a combo then baroque cancel within combo...lol


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 28, 2010)

You know, I just add this and leave...in shame..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQ6frWIE3PE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Masurao (Jan 29, 2010)

Heh, I need to jump online when I get the chance. Playing with everyone has changed my team around. I tend to use Joe the Condor, and Yatterman 1/Casshan now.

This game has also inspired me to go back and re-watch Gatchaman, since I haven't seen it in years.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 29, 2010)

I kinda wish this was on PS3 and 360!!!


----------



## dilbot (Feb 7, 2010)

I've been strongly considering this game for a while. I have a few questions.

1.Is this a two player game or can it be four player?

2.Is this game wiispeak compatible?

3.Is it really pick up and play? Usually the person whom I play with is SUPER casual, once he gets stuck in a game he usually just quits. 

4.How is the fun factor compared to Super Smash Bros Brawl? I know they work with different mechanics but I want to know if it will actually drag me and my friends away from it for a bit.

5. Also, do you see yourself playing this 6 months from now? 12 months?


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 7, 2010)

1. 2 players....im not sure about the minigames though. could be 4.

2. wtf is wiispeak?

3. The game is pick and play friendly. just don't match up with someone who actually plays fighters. u might get upset. but i don't about these so called super casual people. they might have more fun with Punch Out or Wii Sports. 

4. get some friends and this is a blast. For the serious fighting fans, its still fun tho the hax shines like the sun. if u have almost no life and a lot of red bar one poke can equal your victory or your loss. Thats how crazy that Baroque shit is (i swear its supposed to be Broke ala Pein=Pain)

5. as long as i have comp and friends keep up with it, hell yeah. then if u switch characters, the experience almost starts over. the same can be said for most good fighters.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 8, 2010)

dilbot said:


> I've been strongly considering this game for a while. I have a few questions.
> 
> 1.Is this a two player game or can it be four player?
> 
> ...


1. The fighting is up to two players. The mini-game is up to four players.

2. No.

3. Yes, but beware of experienced players.

4. Can't really compare it to SSBB since it's a totally different fighting game mechanic, but it's kickass and flashy.

5. It's not something I'd see myself playing almost every single day, but I'd never stop playing it either since it's one of the several great Wii games.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Feb 24, 2010)

Sooo...does anyone still play this or what? I was expecting it to be more popular here for some reason...

I'm not that great myself, but I love Yatterman-1 and Yatterman-2, even if their chemistry is unfortunately non-existent.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 29, 2010)

Would anyone be interested in having some online matches with me?


----------



## Gundam Meister (May 29, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Would anyone be interested in having some online matches with me?


im interested so how about a match tomorrow


----------



## Sephiroth (May 29, 2010)

Gundam Meister said:


> im interested so how about a match tomorrow



Can't tomorrow, but Monday should be good for me.


----------



## Gundam Meister (May 29, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Can't tomorrow, but Monday should be good for me.


Okay Send me a PM on Monday when your ready for the match


----------



## Dreikoo (May 30, 2010)

I'd also like to play, I've been playing this game online for a while but I've never played someone from here.


----------



## Bilaal (May 30, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Would anyone be interested in having some online matches with me?


:raises hand


----------



## Sephiroth (May 30, 2010)

Dreikoo said:
			
		

> I'd also like to play, I've been playing this game online for a while but I've never played someone from here.


Looks like we can get some NF match ups here, I'm a bit of a newbie to this game though. 

Played the Japanese version before, but just picked up my own copy yesterday.



Bilaal said:


> :raises hand


Partner, we can get some great matches goin.

Will be ready to play Monday or Tuesday then.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 30, 2010)

I'm gonna do a bit of late night matches around now since the kiddies probably will be asleep by now, if anyone wants some games hit me up .


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 1, 2010)

Alrite got my Wii back, so if anyone wants some matches today, I'm up for some.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm finishing up my session now, i could play ya a bit though if you're still here.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 3, 2010)

Will be on later, so anyone interested in playing just send me a pm.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 3, 2010)

So noone is interested in kicking my ass?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah I give up trying to play this online, the netcode is awful, I got all my combos and baroque combos down, but can't hit confirm in the ever changing delay, and putting the inputs in before hand without confirming just isn't working out for me, I hope the sequel follows in suit of Blazblue's great netcode.

Back to Vampire Savior online.


----------



## The Soldier (Jul 11, 2010)

finally a game in the US that has Tekkaman Blade in it


----------



## Stroev (Jul 12, 2010)

Just got this game.

Shoryuken all over this bitch. 

And Karas!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 12, 2010)

Yesterday's EVO finals were incredible... I've played really a few of the game... but this has gotten me fired up...


----------



## The Soldier (Jul 12, 2010)

I wish they would make this for PS3


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Tatsunoko Vs. Capcom rights lapse, copies on store shelves are last shipment*

The following info comes from Capcom USA?s senior VP, Christian Svensson...

- Capcom?s rights with Tatsunoko lapsed ?fairly recently? 
- Capcom is no longer allowed to sell Tatsunoko vs. Capcom either physically or digitally 
- stores won?t be receiving new copies once they run out of their existing stock
- chances of any kind of re-release are slim


----------



## Wicked (Nov 7, 2012)

Karas and Soki..

Ultimate team in TVC


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 7, 2012)

At least I got a copy.


----------

